
FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE available on FTP - Bino
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/
======
moviuro
Note that at the time of writing (2018-12-11T09:25:00+01:00), 12.0 has _not
yet been announced_. See
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/schedule.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/schedule.html)
. The files available should not be used for production just yet.

